# my first stingray..........



## hotrod62 (Feb 11, 2012)

been collecting old balloon tire bikes for a few years now always thought the old stingrays were cool so i broke down this week a bought my first one on ebay  should get it next week. its a 5 speed stingray # BH102221 it  looks like a fast back but has stingray on the chain guard  wonder how to tell them apart .....


----------



## KenC (Feb 11, 2012)

The Stingrays had the cantilever frame, the Fastbacks had a lightweight frame. They also used the 20x1 3/8 tires instead of the larger 1 3/4 front and 2.125 rear slick used on the Stingrays.

Here's a 71 3spd Fastback so you can see the differences.


----------

